# I'm scared of those new Cadillacs...



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

Mainly because the owners are going to think they have a "sports car" and will be trying to drive them as such. Already had one encounter at a stop light...he did pretty good until the road turned right...they must have good brakes because he used them a lot when his car hit 65...I just sailed right on through the turn at around 80. And of course he let me know I was #1 at the next light. New Standard of the World LOL. Opels with Corvette engines...yikes!


----------



## Calibound525i (Dec 24, 2010)

Good one! LOL


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

woody underwood said:


> Mainly because the owners are going to think they have a "sports car" and will be trying to drive them as such. Already had one encounter at a stop light...he did pretty good until the road turned right...they must have good brakes because he used them a lot when his car hit 65...I just sailed right on through the turn at around 80. And of course he let me know I was #1 at the next light. New Standard of the World LOL. Opels with Corvette engines...yikes!


I have driven the new "Opels with Corvette Engines" on a track.

Rest assured they will clean the clock of your 330i.

CA


----------



## Hu99 (Aug 29, 2010)

captainaudio said:


> I have driven the new "Opels with Corvette Engines" on a track.
> 
> Rest assured they will clean the clock of your 330i.
> 
> CA


For about 1,000 miles until their suspension components start to loosen up and they assume their rightful place in GM's place in motorsport history: the laughing stock. :rofl:


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

Hu99 said:


> For about 1,000 miles until their suspension components start to loosen up and they assume their rightful place in GM's place in motorsport history: the laughing stock. :rofl:


Time will tell

CA


----------



## Hu99 (Aug 29, 2010)

captainaudio said:


> Time will tell
> 
> CA


They're GMs, I'll take that bet.


----------



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

Let's see...they start rusting after about 2 winters don't they? I've had GM cars for 50 years...every one rusted to death or had an engine failure, our VUE w/46,000 miles is already smoking. Cadillac: "Standard of the World". They got a lot of guts to use that line. I hope to see one at my next driving event. Doubtful. Will they clean the ZHPs clock (Maybe)? But not the M5s or M3s.


----------



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

And I don't own a 330i...it's a 330ci.


----------



## swajames (Jan 16, 2005)

woody underwood said:


> Let's see...they start rusting after about 2 winters don't they? I've had GM cars for 50 years...every one rusted to death or had an engine failure, our VUE w/46,000 miles is already smoking. Cadillac: "Standard of the World". They got a lot of guts to use that line. I hope to see one at my next driving event. Doubtful. Will they clean the ZHPs clock (Maybe)? But not the M5s or M3s.


The CTS-V has recorded faster Nurburgring times than both the E60 M5 and E9X M3.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

woody underwood said:


> Opels with Corvette engines...yikes!


Does Opel build the CTS-V or another car on the same platform? I'm not aware of any current RWD Opel sedans.

There are RWD Vauxhall cars based on the Holden Commodore but those are Holdens not Opels.


----------



## ProMed12 (Nov 14, 2010)

swajames said:


> The CTS-V has recorded faster Nurburgring times than both the E60 M5 and E9X M3.


Hard to argue against that fact.


----------



## pilotman (Feb 2, 2006)

there are plenty of 4-5 year old CTS on the road that are not "rusted out". There are also lots of older GM vehicles still running that are not "rusted out", tons of Sierra pickups, Suburbans, Tahoes, you can EASILY pull 150k-200k miles out of those.

Lots of BMW fan boys here....while you may not like the CTS, it is a worthy competitor to the BMW, I would argue not quite as good, but close.

The Infiniti G37 is 9/10ths of a BMW, and much more reliable.

Its funny you're preaching about supposed reliablity problems with the CTS, do you have any empirical data to back your claims up?

We have plenty of empirical data regarding major engine problems with the 335.....failing fuel pumps, overheating, etc....


----------



## HoustonScott (Sep 19, 2010)

I have owned three Chevrolet's all three have had engine failures. Two before 100k one before 125k. There is your empirical dated. Oh, I have owned three BMW's none have ever had ANY failures unless you want to talk batteries or tail lights. MY C240 is at 152K and has had a power steering leak. That's it...

HS


----------



## swajames (Jan 16, 2005)

HoustonScott said:


> I have owned three Chevrolet's all three have had engine failures. Two before 100k one before 125k. There is your empirical dated. Oh, I have owned three BMW's none have ever had ANY failures unless you want to talk batteries or tail lights. MY C240 is at 152K and has had a power steering leak. That's it...
> 
> HS


Meanwhile, the most unreliable car I've ever owned was my 2007 550i which BMW ended up buying back after more than 35 days in the shop during the first six months of ownership. You can't really make any meaningful judgements based on a sample size of just one to three cars. The 550i episode won't stop me buying another BMW, but it's pretty clear to anyone with an open mind that BMW doesn't build its cars to anywhere near the standard that it used to. GM, on the other hand, is currently making some of the best product that it's ever made and the CTS (and CTS-V in particular) are good examples of what they're capable of building. That "quality gap" that many of us use or used to rationalize spending more on our German cars has never been slimmer. In some cases the gap in quality is non-existant or, in fact, skewed in favor of the American product.


----------



## timfitz63 (Aug 10, 2010)

Well, in fairness, I have first-hand knowledge of a number of GM vehicles that held up quite well:

My father had a 1984 Oldsmobile Delta 88, the engine/transmission in which lasted well over 300,000 miles without burning even a drop of oil. I will concede, however, that the body rusted out long before the engine/transmission quit running...
Prior to that, my parents owned a 1978 Chevy Impala that was ultimately handed-down to one of my brothers around the time it was 10 years old. That thing was built like a tank; you about couldn't do anything to stop it from running. I don't recall how many miles that thing wound up with, but I'm pretty certain it was about 100,000-150,000. Again, the body rusted out long before it quit running...
Two of my sisters have owned later model Pontiacs ('85 Sunbird and '96-ish Grand Am) that just kept running and running despite the relatively harsh treatment and marginal maintenance they received. Again, final mileage numbers were probably pushing 100k...
My youngest brother had a hand-me-down '85 or '86 Chevy Caprice wagon that he beat all to hell; it just kept going and going (same platform as that '78 Impala)...
I currently own a 1997 GMC Jimmy 4x4 that just turned 100,000 miles and still runs strong.

Of course, I've had my share of woes courtesy of GM as well -- but _that's_ another story...

Back to the original topic. Remember that, above all, a hamburger wrapped in gold is still a hamburger... In other words: it doesn't matter how good the car is if the driver either doesn't know how to get the most from it, or is uncomfortable in trying... A skilled driver in his familiar 3-series BMW can easily beat a sport-sedan novice in a new-to-him CTS-V -- and vice versa...


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

woody underwood said:


> Let's see...they start rusting after about 2 winters don't they? I've had GM cars for 50 years...every one rusted to death or had an engine failure, our VUE w/46,000 miles is already smoking. Cadillac: "Standard of the World". They got a lot of guts to use that line. I hope to see one at my next driving event. Doubtful. Will they clean the ZHPs clock (Maybe)? But not the M5s or M3s.


Very likely that it will beat the M5 on most tracks. The M3 would be a close match.

In any case as stated a few post back it will be more dependent on the driver than the car. I have seen M3s get spanked by Miatas and Chevy Cobalts.

CA


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

woody underwood said:


> *Let's see...they start rusting after about 2 winters don't they? I've had GM cars for 50 years...every one rusted to death* *or had an engine failure, our VUE w/46,000 miles is already smoking.* Cadillac: "Standard of the World". They got a lot of guts to use that line. I hope to see one at my next driving event. Doubtful. Will they clean the ZHPs clock (Maybe)? But not the M5s or M3s.


Isn't that like saying "I have been eating at (fill in restaurant name here) for 50 years and the food is always rotten. I would think that after a few weeks you would stop eating there (or after a few GM cars you would stop buying them).

I have only owned one GM car, a 1969 Firebird 400 that was a POS. It soured me on the brand to the point that I never purchased another American car, but I have to admit the the latest offerings from GM and Ford (Corvette, Mustang GT500, Cadillac CTS) appear to be vastly improved over what was being offered just a few years ago.

CA


----------



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

My father worked for Chevrolet for 30 years...we got GM cars almost for free. That was an incentive (Also kept Dad happy)...even though I usually had two BMWs in the garage.


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

swajames said:


> The CTS-V has recorded faster Nurburgring times than both the E60 M5 and E9X M3.


I was about to say it. Even Top Gear warmed up to the CTS-V eventually. I think the Cadillac CTS is a serious contender in both looks, features, and performance. Of course preferences differ. Perhaps the fact the Caddy didn't follow the OP through the turn is the fact that the driver assumed 80 mph through a turn on a public road is likely not a safe exercise. :dunno:


----------



## dnaer (Jan 13, 2011)

My wife has a 2008 CTS4 that we bought new when they first came out. She has 50,000 miles on it now and not a single problem. She had a 2003 Chevy Tahoe prior to that and put 110,000 on it.... only thing that went bad was the rear A/C unit and it ran perfect when we sold it. I have had a smattering of GM cars (1987 Olds Cutlass Supreme, 1994 GMC Jimmy and put 150,000 each on those and they were still running fine when I sold them. GM has made some real stinkers (as have every manufacturer) but I think a few of the cars in their current lineup really merit some praise.... the CTS being one of them.


----------

